# Our Crufts adventure



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry no agility pics, hopefully I'll get some later.

Skye making herself at home in the hotel!



























Then she decided to have a nap in the soft crate.









Then she saw herself in the mirror.









Aren't I beautiful!









On the bench when we arrived.









With her 4th place rosette from the agility.


















Me with Skye (I hate my picture!!!)









And Skye posing


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Great photo's...I especially love the pic of her looking at herself in the mirror, she looks so surprised. Actually "Little Red Riding Hood" springs to mind if you put a bonnet and glasses on her, lol
Welldone in the Agility :thumbup:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics, I also love the mirror one. Well done both on 4th place


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely photos  congratulations on 4th, she's a real stunner xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous looked like she was having fun on the agility course yesterday


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done Skye :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics & well done :thumbup: we watched some last night, brilliant


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Great pics!! Well done!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brilliant, hope everyone who goes does the same!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great pictures! Well done.


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done Skye:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats!!
Skye is a beauty, her eyes are amazing|!!
Brill pics too!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

what a gorgeous girl xxx congrats on the agility im hoping to get maisie to some agility classes and then hopefully get her onto the activity register and take her to crufts


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wonderful pics well done Skye!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

beautiful photo lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------

